# Installed programs to my external harddrive and cant uninstall...



## SLLAB02 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a weird problem...I tried installing a videogame to my external harddrive which at the time was the H: drive. Somehow, since the installation, it's changed itself to L: and when I try to uninstall this game I get an error message saying it can't find the uninstall file on the "H:" drive, but of course what it's looking for is on the L: drive. Any ideas on how to get the uninstaller to read from the L: drive, or just a safe way to uninstall all the garbage that's on the external hard drive?


----------



## brian (Aug 15, 2007)

have you tried to look in the program files in the l drive for the game and see if there is a uninstall in there?


----------



## patrickv (Aug 15, 2007)

Agreed, look where you installed it.
Most games have an uninstaller that comes with it, so if you can't do via control panel, you do it in its folder


----------



## SLLAB02 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yup, does the same darned thing...
...guess that means I need to rename the L drive to the H drive...any way of doing that?? What an annoying problem.


----------



## Jabes (Aug 17, 2007)

right click on my computer click on manage and click on disk management right click where it says the drive letter (I) and then click drive letter and paths and click change and change it to h let me know if it works


----------



## mtdrums (Aug 19, 2007)

if you change the USB/Firewire port that your ext. hd is plugged into.. does the letter of the drive change?


----------



## DCIScouts (Aug 20, 2007)

Jabes said:


> right click on my computer click on manage and click on disk management right click where it says the drive letter (I) and then click drive letter and paths and click change and change it to h let me know if it works



^^ Do this, your problem is that the registry key is looking for the stuff on the L: drive, even though you are opening the uninstall program from the H: drive.  Just change the letter, and you should have no problem getting rid of it then.


----------

